# Pups on Kijiji



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

I saw a litter of pups on Kijiji BROWN and BLACK STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES AVAILABLE - Mississauga / Peel Region Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada. from someone who claims to be a reputable breeder, but I was told on this forum 6 months ago, that no reputable breeder advertises on Kijiji. ( http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/19078-found-cute-puppy-but.html#post234720 )

I still haven't found a second pup, but I spent much of the summer in hospital and recovering from surgery so haven't been too serious in the search. I absolutely adore my Finnegan. So I think I will wait til I feel the right pup at the right time, the question still remains, from where.... 

Chris


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I believe u can trust this breeder, Chris.  

These pups, and their sire and dam, are all owned by members of this forum.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You can certainly rest assured that these babies are well bred, well reared and the result of much thought and testing. The sire is my boy and the dam is owned by Rayah, another member here who is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You can certainly rest assured that these babies are well bred, well reared and the result of much thought and testing. The sire is my boy and the dam is owned by Rayah, another member here who is a good friend of mine.


Wow, they sure are gorgeous!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

rebel66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw a litter of pups on Kijiji BROWN and BLACK STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES AVAILABLE - Mississauga / Peel Region Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada. from someone who claims to be a reputable breeder, but I was told on this forum 6 months ago, that no reputable breeder advertises on Kijiji. ( http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/19078-found-cute-puppy-but.html#post234720 )
> 
> ...


Hi Chris;
Sorry to hear about your surgery and I hope you are back on your feet soon. 
I am the person who is advertising on Kijjii and I am glad you asked this question because I can now *get on my soapbox*.

This forum has many people on it. Some people are breeders, some own poodles, some train poodles but just like any other website we all have our own opinions. Opinions of where reputable breeders advertise is really a *non issue.* That is like saying only breeders who own bungalows are reputable.....
What make a breeder reputable is *why* they breed, *what* they breed and *how* they breed it.

There is a website called Versatility in Poodles and it is run by a non-profit group of poodle lovers who made the website to help educate poodle owners. 

Here is some information about *reputable breeders* from www.VIPoodles.org

The website states: _Responsible, conscientious breeders screen all breeding stock for hereditary health problems for which we have testing available prior to utilizing any dog in a breeding program. They are delighted to answer any questions about the health of the puppy's sire and dam_.

The health testing of both the dam and sire are listed on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Both parents have more than the mandatory testing requirements listed.

From a different printable booklet of the site:

_The Ethical Breeder:
Carefully interviews prospective buyers and has specific requirements owners must meet such as spaying/neutering pets, having a fenced yard, etc.

Sells with a contract.

Sells puppies with a health guarantee. 

I sell with a guarantee that is right on my website available for all to see. Requirements for buying a puppy of mine are listed right in the contact. 

Has a provision in her contract for taking back the dog if the buyer is no longer able to keep it. 

Please see contract. I will take back any dog I bred, at any age for any reason. I just spoke with a puppy buyer in Kitchener On that has a poodle I produced that is 17 and a half years old. 
References are always available. I have only had to take back one dog and this was due to a divorce. That boy was in his new screened home within 2 weeks of coming back.

Does not have more litters than she can keep well groomed and well socialized. 
I have been breeding standard poodles for almost 20 years and average less than one litter a year but I must say keeping 11 puppies clean, fed and socialized requires more than just me. My husband and both daughters help out too. The older daughter has just finished her first degree from McGill so is home looking for a full time job and the younger one is available weekends only as she attends Waterloo University. 

Does not have more litters than she can keep long term if necessary. 16 litters in the last 20 years. My home is set up for the puppies and adult dogs I have. No back bedroom or kennel building for my puppies.

Tests breeding stock for known hereditary diseases and provides prospective buyers with copies of test results.
I have paid the fees to list the test results on OFA even though I am in Canada. If you look at the website you will see I have many dog tests listed not just this litters mom. 
I used a stud dog who also has his health testing listed on the OFA website. On top of listing with the OFA the dad is DNA tested for NE, DM and clear by parentage for vWd. The mom also has had the JR DNA test done. 

Is just as concerned with excellent temperament as with health. Temperament is the number one priority for me. Both Link and Quincy have fantastic correct poodle temperaments.

Can identify each puppy and chart its growth and development from birth.Absolutely! Some pictures to go along with the development too!

Is willing to take the time to educate the novice buyer about the breed and answer any questions the buyer may have about the breed and her individual dogs. 
Hopefully this post has helped you decide that where a breeder advertises does not affect whether they are reputable or not.

Socializes her puppies and continues to socialize them until they go to their permanent homes, no matter how long that is.
These puppies have been socialized to everything in a home that you could ask for plus have had individual one on one time. A different puppy goes to get the mail at the end of the laneway in the car everyday. You would need to see the puppies for proof of this, although I think you could speak to my references for this information!

Wants to be informed of any health or temperament issues that her puppies may develop over their lifetime.
Not only do I want to be informed I provide poodle DNA samples for all University studies for the betterment of the poodle breed. Please see contract for asking puppy buyers to participate in these studies. 

Is available to provide help, advice or education to buyers for the lifetime of each puppy_ 
_Support is available no matter the question by phone or e-mail._

I hope you can see I care about each puppy I produce but I had more puppies born than I had homes for. 

If you have any questions about finding a good puppy just let me know. If you want to visit a *reputable breeder* just *give me a call* and I will welcome you with open arms.
Pamela Vaughan
Rayah reg'd CKC breeder of Standard Poodles since 1993


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> I believe u can trust this breeder, Chris.
> 
> These pups, and their sire and dam, are all owned by members of this forum.


I'd like to challenge the idea that membership to this forum implies that one is a good breeder.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Hi Chris;
> Sorry to hear about your surgery and I hope you are back on your feet soon.
> I am the person who is advertising on Kijjii and I am glad you asked this question because I can now *get on my soapbox*.
> 
> ...


AMEN Rayah! Could not agree with you more!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I'd like to challenge the idea that membership to this forum implies that one is a good breeder.


LOL, CM... but of course. If I say it . . I'm gettin' to expect u to challenge it! 

But, once again, yr putting words in my mouth. I trust these ladies 'coz I know them. Not because they're members of this forum.

But I am letting the OP know that they are here... and available... and approachable. Right in the forum.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I'd like to challenge the idea that membership to this forum implies that one is a good breeder.


I agree that simply being a member here doesn't guarantee a thing. However, if Arreau and Rayah aren't tops among the category of "good breeders," no one is.

(If only I could, I'd take one of those fabulous puppies home in a New York minute.)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the black ones would look awfully darned cute with Beau!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> LOL, CM... but of course. If I say it . . I'm gettin' to expect u to challenge it!
> 
> But, once again, yr putting words in my mouth. I trust these ladies 'coz I know them. Not because they're members of this forum.
> 
> But I am letting the OP know that they are here... and available... and approachable. Right in the forum.


Thanks CB. I understood your motive. The challenges are getting a little much, aren't they?


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Rayah, I am aware of the VIP site and contracts. I have owned show quality borzois with full breeding rights. I agree, there are different motives for breeding as well, ie., to make a buck as opposed to furthering the breed. I never bred my Borzois because my male was not up to snuff in my opinion. 

I'm still slightly confused as to why it is okay for some to advertise on Kijiji as long as they say all that stuff and then other people will issue a blanket statement saying "no good breeder would do such a thing".

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/19078-found-cute-puppy-but.html#post234746

It was _such_ an issue when I asked about pups advertised there before. Btw., I did check the original ad out, got full pedigrees of each parent, a copy of the contract, etc, etc., in case I did decide to buy. I eventually did not buy as the timing was not right for us. 

Eventually, I do want to get a sweet little girl, preferably silver, cream, apricot, or a parti but most of all healthy with good temperment! I don't want to get stuck with a lemon but on a disability pension, I can't buy top notch show quality. Nor should I. Those pups should go to homes where they will be allowed to reach their maximum potential. 

There are no poodles in our shelter. I can see there being a lot of "doodles" there in the next few years but that's another issue :ahhhhh: 

Have a good one,

Chris


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I don't think it makes a difference where breeders advertise, as it's not the ads that matter, it's screening the prospective owners and ensuring the puppies go to good homes that is crucial. Kijiji is free and accessible to millions of people, so why not. I often do a search for standard poodles just 'cuz I love looking at the photos of poodles  Advertising in exclusive poodle publications doesn't mean the breeder is any more careful about puppy placement or anything else. Likewise when prospective buyers are looking for a puppy, the same careful research should apply to any breeder even if they have expensive glossy ads, before we choose a puppy.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Rebel/Chris, what is your game? Why do you keep linking back to one post, from one poster, with one opinion and ignoring all of the discussion and supporting information from others? 

Blanket statements are rarely 100% accurate, but "generally" on track. I generally agree with Charasmaticmillie that good breeders don't need to advertise on kijii or craigslist. Your previously posted ad was not from a good breeder. 6 months later you were able to find a responsible breeders ad. So I guess that means that some good breeders do post on kijii, doesn't really make your original "bad" breeder any better or negate all the good advice you have gotten so far. 

But I'm betting you know that, and considering how understanding the veteran posters have been, I will avoid taking the bait and bow out (never really did much enjoy banging my head against the wall anyway).


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

rebel66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw a litter of pups on Kijiji BROWN and BLACK STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES AVAILABLE - Mississauga / Peel Region Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada. from someone who claims to be a reputable breeder, but I was told on this forum 6 months ago, that no reputable breeder advertises on Kijiji. ( http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/19078-found-cute-puppy-but.html#post234720 )
> 
> ...



I don't know if that's true, Magisterial's Kennels uses kijiji as a type of free marketing tool to redirect people to their facebook and website. You still have to go through all their regular hoops to adopt a puppy. 

I would say that this is 'not' always true. You do have to worry about people saying they're registered CkC though and it's really the continential kennel club.


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

MaryLynn,

Yes, I'm well aware of the "Continental Kennel Club". I'm also seeing claims of a "Colonial Kennel Club" registration but I haven't looked into what kind of nonsense it is. :afraid:


----------



## rebel66 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pluto,

Did you exchange several emails and calls with the breeder in the original ad? Did you see the pedigrees of the sire and dam, her contract? Just because she isn't the most eloquent ad writer, she's a bad breeder? No, chocolate isn't a proper term, brown is proper. Chocolate may sound more appealing to the general public, I dunno why she used the term. 

There's no game here... as I said, I've been away, between surgery and my step-father dying and taking in my mother... looking at puppies has not been on the forefront of my issues. 

I just started looking and saw an ad that sounded good, but came back to the advice given by some of the forum members... that no good breeder would be found on Kijiji. I'm just asking... does it matter or not? Or does it just matter if they are a member here? 

I know the questions to ask, I expect to be scrutinized as much as I scrutinize the breeder, but if I have to ship a pup in, I feel like I am flying blind due to conflicting advice. 

:confused3:


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

rebel66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw a litter of pups on Kijiji BROWN and BLACK STANDARD POODLE PUPPIES AVAILABLE - Mississauga / Peel Region Dogs & Puppies For Sale - Kijiji Mississauga / Peel Region Canada. from someone who claims to be a reputable breeder, but I was told on this forum 6 months ago, that no reputable breeder advertises on Kijiji. ( http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/19078-found-cute-puppy-but.html#post234720 )
> 
> ...


Re-reading the thread, I saw that a few posts said no reputable breeders would advertise like that, but a lot of other posts saying that you should always look closely at the individual situation and that some good breeders DID use this. But I guess the first few posts in a thread are always the most memorable.

I am glad to hear you are recovering, and I love your poodles name!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate that people say that about advertising on kijiji. Times are changing and most people go to the internet not dog shows or word of mouth to look for puppies. I see no problem advertising a litter to get a larger pool of people filling out your puppy inquiry forms. With more people you can choose the best and ensure the best homes for your puppies. More good breeders around here are starting to advertise on kijiji now. I hope the stigma goes away. With my litter next year I plan on putting the details of my kennel the parents and a link to my website on kijiji. That does not change my work with the dogs, their quality or test results.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a question, though. Don't most breeders advertise on their website when they expect their litters, and already have deposits or inquiries? Some of the breeders I have encountered via their websites reponded that "all the pups are already spoken for" but they may be expecting a litter at the end of the year, etc., and I could put my name in. 

I guess when breeders produce more puppies they may need to do more advertising? I think this is a "slippery slope," and would depend on the size of their "operation" --- correct? So, I guess if you have lots of litters, you really HAVE to advertise, since the supply would outweigh the demand? Many breeders also had one or two pups available, and then apologized saying to check back with them later. So, I do think although times have changed, there still are people plugged in and do check out breeder websites to see when pups are available. I guess since BYB also advertise on the internet, it just comes with a stigma.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

liljaker said:


> I have a question, though. Don't most breeders advertise on their website when they expect their litters, and already have deposits or inquiries? Some of the breeders I have encountered via their websites reponded that "all the pups are already spoken for" but they may be expecting a litter at the end of the year, etc., and I could put my name in.
> 
> I guess when breeders produce more puppies they may need to do more advertising? I think this is a "slippery slope," and would depend on the size of their "operation" --- correct? So, I guess if you have lots of litters, you really HAVE to advertise, since the supply would outweigh the demand? Many breeders also had one or two pups available, and then apologized saying to check back with them later. So, I do think although times have changed, there still are people plugged in and do check out breeder websites to see when pups are available. I guess since BYB also advertise on the internet, it just comes with a stigma.


Good thoughts! This is how I feel about it. If you have lots of litters then you really need to market your puppies. There is no point in having a website if no one ever comes across it...say when they google "poodle pups"..so to get a website noticed you need to get it a high search engine ranking. This usually costs money. Also if you have lots of litters you may consider paying for advertising on different sites available that do have high search engine results so that if people do search "poodle pups" they come across these websites which in turn lead them to your website.

Now if you are a high quality breeder, who only has a litter a year...or two then it would not be cost effective for you to advertise on these sites or pay for a web developer to get you website out there because you will not be needed to be "noticed" as often as high volume breeders. I agree that KiJIJi or Craigslists etc. (free advertising) are great ways for breeders to advertise their pups and with a link to their website people will find out all they need to know about the breeder *BUT* they are posting right along side BYB breeders. So USERS of these advertising sites need to do DUE DILIGENCE and visit the breeder and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is the first litter Rayah has had in MANY years. Neither of us anticipated eleven puppies!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Something to note is that craigslist is never a good place to post a puppy sales ad. It is against their Terms of Use. They do not allow sales or breeding ads. So while a responsible breeder may use some free advertising, I don't think that it's appropriate for them to lie (even a little white lie) and post puppies for sale on a site that prohibits it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There have also been a lot of horror stories about things happening to sellers on Craigslist. It seems to bring out all the fruit loops!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

Free advertising is free advertising. I think it wise for a breeder to use those tools along with their website. 
People who do the research will know the difference. People who don't do the research don't want to know the difference. Maybe some of the ones that did not do the research can follow the link to the reputable breeders and learn that there is quality vs quantity.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

VancouverBC said:


> Free advertising is free advertising. I think it wise for a breeder to use those tools along with their website.
> People who do the research will know the difference. People who don't do the research don't want to know the difference. Maybe some of the ones that did not do the research can follow the link to the reputable breeders and learn that there is quality vs quantity.


Much appreciated VancouverBC!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

TLP said:


> Good thoughts! This is how I feel about it. If you have lots of litters then you really need to market your puppies. There is no point in having a website if no one ever comes across it...say when they google "poodle pups"..so to get a website noticed you need to get it a high search engine ranking. This usually costs money. Also if you have lots of litters you may consider paying for advertising on different sites available that do have high search engine results so that if people do search "poodle pups" they come across these websites which in turn lead them to your website.
> 
> Now if you are a high quality breeder, who only has a litter a year...or two then it would not be cost effective for you to advertise on these sites or pay for a web developer to get you website out there because you will not be needed to be "noticed" as often as high volume breeders. I agree that KiJIJi or Craigslists etc. (free advertising) are great ways for breeders to advertise their pups and with a link to their website people will find out all they need to know about the breeder *BUT* they are posting right along side BYB breeders. So USERS of these advertising sites need to do DUE DILIGENCE and visit the breeder and ask a lot of questions.



I have_ zippo _personal experience with etiher KiJIJi or Craigslist, never having even visited either (must find out what I'm missing!). I just wonder what's the difference in the "free advertising" one gets from posting on PF about their litters, and posting on those other sites?? I agree the onous is always on the buyer to do the best they can (know how!) to discern how suitable a breeder is for them. I freely admit my old fashion bias; I personally need to meet the breeder, meet the dam and pups and speak with others who own the breeder's poods. But modernity is here, and there are so many new avenues opening up for sales of everything all the time. Lots of ways to get the "birth announcements" out, and more to come, I'm sure.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would think that being able to have an active presence on the various breed forums is one way of, if not advertising, at least letting those who admire the breed, look to purchase the breed, and have breed questions, know that you do breed. I will admit I never really read all the rules and regulations on the PF when I joined, since I was just interested in hanging out with poodle people, etc., but I think advertising pups is frowned upon, yet I see lots of discussion of who has litters, who will have litters, etc., so I would say forum presence probably is even better than the online sites. I will admit when I was looking for a young adult poodle after I lost Jake, I started looking for breeders with websites, then those with young adults they would rehome, and VOILA I found Sunny! I honestly did not look at the internet craigslist, ebay, etc. sites for a breed. I have, however, looked at craigslist, oodle.com, and KiJIJi (spelling?) for rescues.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Chagall's mom - Kijji in our area is a bit like selling an animal at a flea market, meaning that the breeders that list there are often the equivalent of puppy millers or ill informed backyard breeders. Since most well informed pet owners know that kijji sellers are the equivalent of a "pet store", they avoid it, which means that a responsible breeder would likely be frustrated by the number of ill informed buyers a kijji add triggers.

Craigslist posters are even worst. Since it is against the TOS to sell on craigslist they are usually suave backyard breeders good at spinning tails regarding "accidental litters", needing to rehome a puppy for variouse reasons, etc., all with exorbitant "rehoming fees".

I have a feeling that since both of these sites have "regions" that the way they are used is also very regional. Craigslist is big in my area, not so much kijji.

Rayah-QualitySPs, I would be interest to hear what sort of response you get from kijji vs other connections, and if you observe a difference in their knowledge and ability to manage a spoo pup?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pluto said:


> Chagall's mom - Kijji in our area is a bit like selling an animal at a flea market, meaning that the breeders that list there are often the equivalent of puppy millers or ill informed backyard breeders. Since most well informed pet owners know that kijji sellers are the equivalent of a "pet store", they avoid it, which means that a responsible breeder would likely be frustrated by the number of ill informed buyers a kijji add triggers.
> 
> Craigslist posters are even worst. Since it is against the TOS to sell on craigslist they are usually suave backyard breeders good at spinning tails regarding "accidental litters", needing to rehome a puppy for variouse reasons, etc., all with exorbitant "rehoming fees".
> 
> ...


In our area I have seen every kind of breeder on Kijiji...from renowned show breeders to puppymills and everything in between.


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I have advertised on Kijiji (before it was ebay), and on hoobly (another free classifieds site). I live in a very rural area.. no real cities within 100 miles. My personal experience was that it was a waste of my time, as most responses were impulse buyers, folks wanting full reg for crossbreeds, and tons of folks with money woes looking to bargain for a pup (not to mention outright liars..discovered in quick internet checks and calls to vet references). I have a busy life with a disabled husband and two teens, in addition to farm chores, and an occasional litter of pups. I was not willing to muddle thru these situations and considered it time consuming. Not ALL folks, mind you, but in general. Just my two cents. So I guess I would say ..not a sign of a bad breeder, but of a not-so great market.. one I decided to streamline away from.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rayah and I are also both entirely rural with the big cities no less that 2 hours away. Back in the day, I sold a few pups through Kijiji that went to incredible homes!


----------



## VancouverBC (Sep 9, 2012)

*This is how I got to PF.*

I appreciate the information posted on the internet that helped me funnel down to a poodle as my choice of dog.

Next step, search poodle, then standard poodle, and KiJJi keeps popping up, albeit with mostly poodle mixes. For me, KiJJi postings created more questions about the quality of poodles out there. I knew enough not to buy from a pet store, but when it comes to websites, I did not know enough about breeders and poodles. 

I looked at various breeder websites, filtered the information, and at that time, it made sense to go with a couple of breeders who pushed the point about bone structure of “working dogs” vs the more fragile fine bone structure of show dogs (paraphrasing). I had read about this on a GSP fb.

Ah ha! So I searched poodle f. but before I got to the fb, poodle forum came up. What a great resource!

I can`t give full credits to KiJJi for leading me to PF but I gotta say, KiJJi ads raised so many questions that I knew nothing about breeders.

It may be a waste of time for breeders to go through applications from Kijji (and other) but your presence on those sites serves as a source of education if you post your website, or at the very least, serves as an ``AH HA I don`t know diddly squat about poodles moment`` for someone like me.

Thus, I am thankful for the breeders posting on KiJJi


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You know what I find amusing about all of this is, anyone in any kind of business can spend gazillions of dollars in advertising or advertise on free sites or do both hand in hand. This makes the advertisers neither good or bad. It is up to the consumer to do their homework and ask questions to sort out the good from the riff raff.

Right now in Canada, we are going through a tainted beef scare. People coming down with e coli. I would bet Excel Foods, the processing plant where the meat is processed has spent fantastic amounts of money advertising in trade magazines convincing the industry they are doing things right. The dollars they have spent in advertising does not change the fact that they have made people ill. Just like breeders only advertising on paid sites does not make them good breeders. Due diligence...that is our obligation as consumers.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Pluto said:


> Rayah-QualitySPs, I would be interest to hear what sort of response you get from kijji vs other connections, and if you observe a difference in their knowledge and ability to manage a spoo pup?


Well I certainly have had enough e-mails! I have sold at least one puppy thru the ad on Kijjii and the people were as knowledgeable as most other people who phone or come from my website. Some are good, some are not, but either way I can educate anyone who wants more information about buying a poodle.

I do not think that advertising anywhere makes you a bad breeder and I made sure my ad on Kijjii *will teach people* buying a puppy something. I put this at the end of the ad: _CANADIAN LAW REQUIRES DOGS Advertised as PUREBRED must be provided with REGISTRATION PAPERS at NO COST to the buyer. Do not be sucked in by unethical breeders who charge more for registration papers!_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Pluto said:


> Chagall's mom - Kijji in our area is a bit like selling an animal at a flea market, meaning that the breeders that list there are often the equivalent of puppy millers or ill informed backyard breeders. Since most well informed pet owners know that kijji sellers are the equivalent of a "pet store", they avoid it, which means that a responsible breeder would likely be frustrated by the number of ill informed buyers a kijji add triggers.
> 
> Craigslist posters are even worst. Since it is against the TOS to sell on craigslist they are usually suave backyard breeders good at spinning tails regarding "accidental litters", needing to rehome a puppy for variouse reasons, etc., all with exorbitant "rehoming fees".
> 
> I have a feeling that since both of these sites have "regions" that the way they are used is also very regional. Craigslist is big in my area, not so much kijji.


*Pluto*: Thanks for the education, I think. I took a look at kijji, but after seeing "In Heat Standard Poodle Need Stud ASAP" and "AKC Dark Red Female Teacup Poodle," I powered down. I guess I'll just stay in the Dark Ages.:smile:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Pluto*: I took a look at kijji, but after seeing "In Heat Standard Poodle Need Stud ASAP" and "AKC Dark Red Female Teacup Poodle," I powered down. :smile:


With all due respect, Chagall's mom, this tells me less abt Kijiji and more abt the preconceptions of some browsers of the site. 

Please let me say that I do read all yr posts and appreciate the quirky sense of humour u dish out in them... truly! And I deliberately took out the 'Dark Ages' part 'coz I know that doesn't really apply to u! 

If u were actually _looking_ for a dog u would learn to ignore the ads that displease u and carry on to search the ads that u deemed legitimate. But most of us would not completely condemn one of _only two_ widely used free sites because of a couple of suspicious ads.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Countryboy said:


> ...If u were actually _looking_ for a dog u would learn to ignore the ads that displease u and carry on to search the ads that u deemed legitimate...


I remain more comfortable doing my poodle searches through Welcome to PCA! and breed clubs. My preference. That's what works for me. Perhaps it's a foreign "American girl" way of thinking to you, but no need for approval, agreement or condemnation.:flag:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I will stick with locating reputable breeders by referral (PCA, etc.), checking out their websites and speaking directly with others who have purchased them. Unless you are looking for a rescue, then use all the internet sites -- (again, that's me).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I truthfully prefer Kijiji to the PCC page. There are some very sketchy breeders who are members of the Poodle Club of Canada who I would not buy a puppy from under any circumstance. And I can tell you, with about 50 members nationwide, I am sure some of the best breeders in our country are not on their list.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I truthfully prefer Kijiji to the PCC page. There are some very sketchy breeders who are members of the Poodle Club of Canada who I would not buy a puppy from under any circumstance. And I can tell you, with about 50 members nationwide, I am sure some of the best breeders in our country are not on their list.



Interesting to hear! My experience with both local PCA chapter clubs (NJ/PA) has been good,_ really_ good. I suppose it comes down to different strokes (_sites?_) for different folks. Which also seems to bring things back full circle to Pluto's remarks about regional differences.:usa: Anyway, it's good to have a plethora of resources!:nod:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

And, I guess the best scenario would be to be a respected breeder who's reputation is known by what the dogs have accomplished, and have a Wait List a yard long and my job would just be to check out the people on the list to be sure they were the kind of home I would want to see my pup in. I guess that would be my goal if I ever got into breeding. I could never be a breeder; I'd keep them all!!!


----------

